# HIV test for Mortgage Life Assurance?



## confused111 (27 Feb 2007)

Hi there,
I have made an application for Life Assurance for a mortgage and the broker has contacted us to say the Assurance Company want a HIV test. Is this normal? and can they insist on one being done?
Thanks,
Confused


----------



## z105 (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: HIV test for Mortgage Life Assurance?!*

To the best of my knowledge they can ask you anything they like medically - if you don't want Life Assurance with them then you don't have to do what they ask you ! - It's a take it or leave it thing.

It's very bizarre the amount of stuff you have to go through to get life assurance - even for basic Mortgage Protection.

You do of course have the right for those results to be sent straight to the Chief Medical Officer of the insurance company rather than them landing on A N other's desk for all and sundry to see.

Check the application form for details on this.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

I think that some _LA _providers may ask some applicants to take specific tests. As above - if you don't like it then try another one.


----------



## confused111 (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: HIV test for Mortgage Life Assurance?!*

Thanks for that I am not worried about the result but feel that there is no reason to have the test done! Also in the future I will have to disclose the fact that I have had a HIV test done and this could push up premiums on other policies even though the result is negative!
When I was discussing this earlier I was told that they can take ages to come back with results of these types of tests as well !


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

So try another provider?


----------



## MugsGame (27 Feb 2007)

This seems to be a common requirement for people of African extraction. Can't really understand why.

One good reason to shop around and avoid taking the test is that the very act of having taken an STD test raises your risk profile in the minds of some actuaries. You would have to disclose having taken it on any future applications.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

MugsGame said:


> This seems to be a common requirement for people of African extraction.


Aren't we all?


----------



## confused111 (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> So try another provider?


Clubman,
This thread was posted by way of general query in order to illicit helpful comments/provoke general comment.
 I have made other applications where the test was not requested but the premiums were substantially higher. I trust this replies to your last post.


----------



## johndoe64 (27 Feb 2007)

Alot of people would have had this test done to be able to qualify for a green card for the US as well. So are they now on a higher rating????


----------



## bobk (27 Feb 2007)

Some providers will match the best rate available. Request this from them.

HIV tests seem to be required by some life assurance company due to a persons lifestyle or counry of origin.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

confused111 said:


> Clubman,
> This thread was posted by way of general query in order to illicit helpful comments/provoke general comment.
> I have made other applications where the test was not requested but the premiums were substantially higher. I trust this replies to your last post.


It wasn't clear from your original post that you had tried other providers so I was just suggesting what I thought might he a useful alternative. If your broker cannot find a competitive quote that does not require the test then perhaps you just need to take it?


----------



## z105 (27 Feb 2007)

> So try another provider?


 
I guess you know how long it potentially takes to get cover ? One can get a quote online but it can take 6 weeks or more to get cover.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

I wasn't necessarily talking about online. Can't understand how some people seem to have a problem with the idea of shopping around?


----------



## z105 (27 Feb 2007)

> Can't understand how some people seem to have a problem with the idea of shopping around?


 
You are missing my point entirely. That is that anyone can get a quote online with a few presses of buttons but the actual get cover can take a long time - even if you try 4 different providers - this is potentially 4 different medical reports from your GP and potentially 4 different medicals with your GP - it takes an age to get a final quotation for life cover in this country.

If you tick "no" to all the boxes then you are probably ok but if there is one tick "yes" expect to wait 6 weeks or more.


----------



## PM1234 (27 Feb 2007)

Sometimes a HIV test can be a requirement with some companies if the amount looked for exceeds a certain amount.


----------



## KalEl (27 Feb 2007)

I've heard this is the norm nowadays where two men are buying a place together.
Two of my best friends are buying a place together and were asked to get HIV tests by one provider. I'm sorry to say immaturity kicked in and we've been giving them dogs abuse over it.
I agree with the poster's concerns about other insurance companies. I had an STD screening a few years back for peace of mind and the doctor told me under no circumstances to tell any insurance company that I has had one.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

KalEl said:


> the doctor told me under no circumstances to tell any insurance company that I has had one.


You could be jeopardising your cover if you don't divulge all material facts!


----------



## KalEl (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You could be jeopardising your cover if you don't divulge all material facts!


 
Clubman, do you not think I know this?
I also don't just drink 10 pints a week...
Having a HIV test is quite a responsible thing to do and I don't believe it's any business of an insurance company. Not disclosing that you had HIV, no that would be grossly wrong.


----------



## Molly (27 Feb 2007)

some of the reasons why a life assurance company may request a HIV test :

If you are a national of a sub sahara african country, due to the high incidence of hiv in these countries, if you are male and purchasing a property with another male, or a male single purchaser over a certain age ,if your are applying for cover in excess of a certain amount ( varies from one life assurance company to the other)



> Is this normal? and can they insist on one being done?


 
therefore yes it is normal if you meet any of the above criteria, and yes they can insist on requesting it, refusal to have the test will result in your application being declined. 



> Also in the future I will have to disclose the fact that I have had a HIV test done and this could push up premiums on other policies even though the result is negative


 
Not true disclosing you have had a hiv test does not push up premiums, why would you believe a negative hiv test would increase a premium? 

If you want to avoid the higher premium, go for the test, it will not have any detrimental effect on future policy premiums, results take approx 7 to 10 days.


----------



## KalEl (27 Feb 2007)

Molly said:


> Not true disclosing you have had a hiv test does not push up premiums, why would you believe a negative hiv test would increase a premium?
> If you want to avoid the higher premium, go for the test, it will not have any detrimental effect on future policy premiums, results take approx 7 to 10 days.


 
This does not seem to be the case...simply having a test seems to be frowned upon by the insurance companies. You can understand their thinking...obviously there'll be a higher percentage of promiscuity, homosexuality and possibly drug abuse among people who have had HIV tests.
This shouldn't be the case though...recently for example Scarlett Johannson said as a sexually active person she is tested at least annually and that the stigmas attached to such tests need to be challenged. Wise words from one so young.
Difficult to try and encourage such responsibility if insuarnce companies carry out witch hunts.


----------



## ailbhe (28 Feb 2007)

Can I point out that most women who give birth undergo a HIV test on their first visit to the hospital. Also anybody who donates blood effectivly undergoes a HIV test every time (though results aren't given etc etc). I stated this on my life assurance application and there were no issues. I can't see why another provider would have a problem with you having a negative HIV test. The only issue would be waiting for the results as it takes about 3 months if I recall. Another company may not want to take you on untill they get the test results.


----------



## ajapale (28 Feb 2007)

This very interesting thread dates from 2004.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=5474&highlight=STD

My view is that it is wrong to use health screening / testing as a proxy measure for risk.

Can a woman be asked if she has regular smear tests? and is it right that a woman who does is loaded for LA more heavily than one who doesnt?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (28 Feb 2007)

I've been tested for HIV three times, twice in pregnancy and once when donating breastmilk.  AFAIR, there was a statement on the form you sign to give consent to the test which said that this HIV test could not be considered for life insurance, which made me think that in other circumstances a HIV test could be considered for life insurance?  It does seem daft, it's like if you have a genetic condition, your life insurance isn't loaded unless you are tested positive, so if you suspect that you might have  a condition, you shouldn't get tested and treated for it???????


----------



## MsGinger (6 Mar 2007)

Incidentally, two friends of mine who are a gay couple, were told that if they purchased the property as a couple they would be required to submit HIV tests, however if they purchased as 'tenants in common' they would not be required to submit HIV tests.


----------

